# Ca. 1895/6 Factory Orange Mystery Machine



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 4, 2018)

Here’s a bike I have been cleaning up for a week or so, I think it’s ready to show off a little.

Dated on the crankset 1895 but who knows. 

Beautiful original paint & pins, it was covered in bird scat when I bought it so I was worried it would be completely corroded but overall it cleaned up well.

A few specialty features of the bike as I got it:
- Pneumatic saddle 
- Thor seatpost coupling
- 2 part seatpost of unknown mfg
- “Pat Applied For” stamped chainring enlarger, 20 tooth from 17 tooth factory. 
- Solo “The Gem” pedal, I happened to have the appropriate mate in rough shape

Neither chainwheel is very badly worn and there are a number of extra master links in the chain leading me to suspect this was for easy gear ratio adjustment. 

The hubs were salvageable, not so for the set of G&J rims. 

I may re-lace eventually but for now I added a set of wheels and tires I had stashed away that I thought would look the part. 

Any thoughts on possible mfg would be welcomed. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Sep 4, 2018)

"- “Pat Applied For” stamped chainring enlarger, 20 tooth from 17 tooth factory. "

Very cool.....never seen anything like this
wonder if anyone have any info on this enlarged sprocket

man, a lot of cool TOC bicycles lately


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2018)

Diggin' the box striping


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 4, 2018)

Couple more closeups from cleanup 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 4, 2018)

Pneumatic saddle and that chainring put this one over the top ! What a great score.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

Some discovery!! 
All these hours of digging in the archives pay off every so often.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 18, 2019)

Here is one on a cushion fork


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 18, 2019)

It's sad that those dam birds didn't appreciate that nice bicycle! 

After cleaning, you can lightly go over it with a wash stain to give depth and bring out the color again to the original paint.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 18, 2019)

was that bird Poopie? .....eeeeew!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

locomotion said:


> "- “Pat Applied For” stamped chainring enlarger, 20 tooth from 17 tooth factory. "
> 
> Very cool.....never seen anything like this
> wonder if anyone have any info on this enlarged sprocket
> ...




Finally found that literature!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

willswares1220 said:


> It's sad that those dam birds didn't appreciate that nice bicycle!
> 
> After cleaning, you go lightly go over it with a wash stain to give depth and bring out the color again to the original paint.




I haven't tried much treatment, that's a good idea.
Neither the birds nor the owner who put it in the chicken coop appreciated this bicycle properly, I'm glad I have the chance to now.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 18, 2019)

Was that an air valve I saw on the bottom of the saddle? Pneumatic seat?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

Yessir, Pneumatic bladder in the nose of the saddle from factory, horsehair pads in the “rear”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 18, 2019)

The original Air Ride! Far out!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 18, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Yessir, Pneumatic bladder in the nose of the saddle from factory, horsehair pads in the “rear”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you still hold your bladder?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Can you still hold your bladder?




Like a champ, as long as you blow me up proper  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 18, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Can you still hold your bladder?




Depends? Oh good grief


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 18, 2019)

Amazing bicycle!
Very deluxe craftsmanship.
Have you thought of repopping the stand?
I would like to get the measurements and build some for my wheels....


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Apr 19, 2019)

A couple shots of my Demorest


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks Wayne @Farmboy1895 I appreciate you posting. 
Your Demorest is a bit earlier than my orange bike but I think there are a number of features that line up. 
The fork crown and chainwheel are very close anyway -


----------



## David Brown (Apr 19, 2019)

I knew I saw a picture of that Young's Rim Sprocket some where . I looked back in a 1903 T W Boyd & son Montreal catalog and it shows up there also. A lot of sizes and fits 1/4 ad 3 /16 chains


----------



## kshimp41 (Apr 16, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Couple more closeups from cleanup
> 
> View attachment 864002
> 
> ...



Hi Jesse, what does front sprocket say on Orange Remotest??  I though I saw letters LYC??  Lycoming possible?


----------

